# Tricks to pouring from glass bottles?



## lpstephy85 (Jan 22, 2015)

Does anyone have any tips or tricks on how to pour EO/FO from glass bottles like those from WSP or BB? Anytime I am trying to measure I always spill down the side of the bottle because of the way it pours out.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes. Hold a toothpick or chopstick to the side lip of the bottle and pour right down the pick!!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 22, 2015)

TVivian said:


> Yes. Hold a toothpick or chopstick to the side lip of the bottle and pour right down the pick!!



I make a mess even doing this so I've just given up on pouring. I use the little pipettes to transfer the EO/FO to my weighing container.


----------



## MarisaJensen (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm a clutz and always make a mess when pouring so I have pipettes. Different sizes help to get what I need out, they are so helpful for me.


----------



## boyago (Jan 22, 2015)

get a sack of disposable pipettes. They are about $5 for a hundred on amazon.


----------



## ronrho56 (Jan 22, 2015)

I too use the pipettes. I have never had any luck with the toothpick trick, or just pouring from the bottles.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 22, 2015)

I do not try to pour slowly. I always pour my fo into a beaker and if I pour to much it is easy to pour back into the bottle. Trying to pour just a little or to slowly will definetly cause it to go down the side


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 22, 2015)

I too pour quickly or use a pipette.....otherwise I make a mess.


----------



## Sislea (Feb 15, 2015)

I am not good at pouring EOs. I broke down and purchased glass droppers for each bottle. When I run out of one bottle of that particular oil, I just put my glass dropper/lid on the new one. And if I don't have a spare on hand, I do not throw the bottle away until my new one arrives so I know what dropper I used for my lavender


----------



## maya (Feb 16, 2015)

With great confidence.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 16, 2015)

If you have been using the "chopstick" method with poor luck, try using a larger and/or smoother item, not a rough small item. If a toothpick doesn't work for those tiny EO bottles, try a chopstick (larger item) or use the side of a plastic drinking straw (large, smooth item) as if it's a chopstick. If a chopstick doesn't work for a larger bottle, try the flat of a butter knife held against the mouth of the bottle. It's also good to experiment with a bottle of water first to get the hang of it.


----------

